# Hive tyrant wings



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello again Heresy-Online users, i require your help once again. I was thinking about making a winged hive tyrant, but am not sure how.

I ordered the 'winged hive tyrant' from GW. They look like this http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv49/pussalopulus/ManticoreWingsclear.jpg

The only problem is that they have a weird socket that doesn't fit. But it sorta fits above the bicep of my tyrant's arm. So i was thinking that i would attach it to the arm, making it look like some kind of mutation of an extra limb. I have some green stuff and would like some advice/pictures of anything that is similiar so i have something to look at and reference to.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.:biggrin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There are many schools for using those wings on the Flyrants:
Either replace one set of Scything Talons (the top one) with the wings
Or place them wings on the top of the back carapace on the Tyrant
Or take a look around the net and find some other sneaky way of making them fit 

I would go for the "wings on the back" solution methinks...


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I just finished up my Winged Hive Tyrant and if you check out that link you will see the method MaidenManiac suggested whereby I filed away the top of the Carapace and magnetized in some Balrog wings. I think it looks much better to keep all the current limbs as they are and spend some time modelling it in...

Take a look at mine and see what you think...










I have a full set of pics here if you want to see it in more detail...


----------

